# is this pc worth the price? Lenovo Erazer X310



## mephistophilus

its on sale right now for £800 down from £900 the specs look good to my nooby eyes though i am concerned about the psu and would really appreciate your expert advice

LENOVO Erazer X310 Gaming PC Deals | PC World

here are the specs listed for those that dont ant to click a link

Technical specifications for LENOVO Erazer X310 Gaming PC
OVERVIEW Type Gaming PC
Operating system Windows 8.1
SPECIFICATION Processor - Intel® Core™ i7-4790 Processor
- Quad-core
- 3.6 GHz / 4.0 GHz with TurboBoost
- 8 MB cache
Memory (RAM) 16 GB DDR3 (32 GB maximum installable RAM)
Graphics card AMD Radeon R9 255 (2 GB)
Storage 1 TB SSHD, 7200 rpm
Motherboard MATX B85 DDR3 4DIMM
CONNECTIVTY Wireless 802.11 ac
Ethernet Gigabit Ethernet (10/100/1000)
Bluetooth Bluetooth 4.0
USB - USB 3.0 x 4
- USB 2.0 x 4
Video interface - HDMI x 1
- VGA x 1
Audio interface 3.5 mm jack
MEDIA Optical disc drive DVD/RW with double layer support
Optical drive speeds - Read: CD 40x, DVD 16x
- Write: DVD+R 16x, DVD+RW 8x, DVD+R Double Layer 8x, DVD-R 16x, DVD-RW 6x, DVD-R Double Layer 8x, DVD-RAM 12x, CD-R 40x, CD-RW 32x
Memory card reader 7-in-1 memory card reader
Expansion card slot - PCIe(x1) x 3
- PCIe (x16) x 1
SOUND Sound 7.1 channel surround sound support
Speakers No
FEATURES Mouse / trackpad Wireless gesture mouse
Keyboard Wireless keyboard
POWER PSU 280 W
GENERAL Colour Black
Box contents - Lenovo Erazer X310 Gaming PC
- Mouse
- Keyboard
- Power supply
- User manual
Dimensions 384 x 177 x 458 mm (H x W x D)
Weight 9 kg
Manufacturer’s guarantee 1 year
Software included - Lenovo Rescue System
- Lenovo Companion
- McAffee Internet Security (30-day trial)
- Dolby Advanced Audio
- CyberLink Power DVD
- CyberLink Power2Go
- Steam


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

It's certainly not the worse PC on the market and nice for the price.

Have you thought about building your own PC instead? You'd do much better in terms of quality and performance.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html


----------



## gcavan

Not bad, but not great either. The R9 255 barely makes it as an entry level card, so for gaming, you will very quickly wish for more graphics horsepower. 280watt power supply would also have to be u/g before stronger graphics card is installed.


----------



## KarlsTechnology

*It is if you wish to upgrade a little more.*

I would say thats fine if you don't want to build your own but if you're using that rig for gaming I would suggest a graphics card upgrade along with a power supply to accommodate the new card. Don't cheap out on a computer, if you build to last it'll do just that.


----------



## mephistophilus

thanks all. the pc is for a friend of a friend that is looking to get into pc gaming and doesnt think he can assemble one himself. i would offer to do it for him but i very recently moved tot he other side of the country so i cant do it


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

It's very easy to build a computer. There are many guides, YouTube videos, and us here that will assist with building one.

Have them read this to see if they think they can take on the job:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## greenbrucelee

agree with chief. I can build a computer anyone can, in fact I have a friend who is registered blind (although he can see, just) and he built his own pc with me there although I didn't actually do anything or prompt him in anyway.

And if you want my personal opinion which is I have never seen an oem system that is meant for gaming worth the money that they ask for,


----------

